# Gender of Fursuit and the human inside



## jorinda (Jun 11, 2013)

For "Guys in Girl Fursuits", look here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95620-Guys-fursuiting-as-girl-furries?highlight=fursuit+gender


I'm wondering about the opposite - being a girl and having a fursuit that's a guy. Hiding the body shape - fine. Voice - no problem, just don't talk in suit. 
But what about the little thing like gestures, the way one walks, and such. I thought I'm not a typicla girly-girl, but when I once wore a friend's fursuit I was told I made it look feminine by the way I move. 

Do you think it is possible to learn how to "act male"? Or should I just stop confusing people and change my suit's character to female? 

(Last but not least: Would it offend transgender people to see me running around pretending to be something I'm not?)


----------



## Taralack (Jun 11, 2013)

Walk/sit with your legs spread further apart.


----------



## jorinda (Jun 11, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Walk/sit with your legs spread further apart.



The sitting part is fine. For the walking... I might end up in the Ministry of Silly Walks. I'll have to practice that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

Unless some asshole grabs your crotch (Which will happen at cons), no one will care.

I fursuit as a male a lot and it is mostly about posture that defines their perspective of you.


----------



## Troj (Jun 11, 2013)

Women walk differently, just by the nature of having a different center of gravity, thanks to how they're balanced on their hips.

When I've dressed in drag, I've attempted to slouch a little more, and do a kind of "loping" walk that doesn't accentuate or call attention to my hips. It's hard to explain.

Certainly, sitting with your lets apart, or sitting backwards in a chair, is more masculine than crossing your legs, and the more identifiably "masculine" way to cross your legs involves putting your ankle across your knee in a way I can't usually maintain for very long.

When suiting, I aim for a jaunty, brisk gait that is meant more to define the character, than it is to disguise that I'm a lady. Some people pick up that I'm female, and some people don't--and, my neck is sometimes visible from behind, so it may be my hair and my neck shape that's giving me away, more than my posture or gait.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jun 11, 2013)

I think it could depend on the character you're suiting as, in my opinion. If the character is really "manly," you might need to exaggerate a bit more, as opposed to a more androgynous character. Other than that, I guess people have already covered things like posture and walking.



jorinda said:


> (Last but not least: Would it offend transgender people to see me running around pretending to be something I'm not?)



I wouldn't think so, unless they're very easily offended. If anything I think they'd be more understanding, but who knows. I guess it depends on the individual, but for the most part, I don't see why they would care. 

There's a thing called "crossplay," which is pretty much cosplaying as the opposite gender. Maybe you could look that up for more tips on how to act male? I had found a thread somewhere, but I don't remember where the link is now.


----------



## amp_sabercat (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm a girl and I've been told all my life I walk like a man. As I got older I started working on walking more feminine.

But to walk more "manly" it helps to think you are a square and broad shouldered. When walking don't cross your foot over the other. If your suit conceals your feminine shape then half the work is done for you. Hope that helps. 

p.s. If you want you can watch the movements of guys. That always helps. ^^


----------



## Troj (Jun 11, 2013)

In my view, a transperson really only has a right or a reason to be offended or upset if your character is _explicitly_ or (arguably) _implicitly _trans, and represents an inaccurate, bad, or stereotypical depiction of a transperson.

I'd say that any transperson who gets hot under the collar about cosplayers or fursuiters just cross-dressing needs to realize that _they_ are the one with unresolved issues here.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> the more identifiably "masculine" way to cross your legs involves putting your ankle across your knee in a way I can't usually maintain for very long.



Ahaha I've actually been told many times as a kid not to sit like that, but I kept doing it anyway and it's now my default sitting position.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2013)

jorinda said:


> (Last but not least: Would it offend transgender people to see me running around pretending to be something I'm not?)


The majority of trans* people would probably understand since it's not uncommon for girls to cosplay male characters in general. I think the only time someone would get offended is if it were a gross exaggeration, which would probably offend most anyone.


----------



## jorinda (Jun 12, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> There's a thing called "crossplay," which is pretty much cosplaying as the opposite gender. Maybe you could look that up for more tips on how to act male? I had found a thread somewhere, but I don't remember where the link is now.


Most of these sites are just about male-looking hairdos and makeup, which is useless for fursuiting.



> think it could depend on the character you're suiting as, in my  opinion. If the character is really "manly," you might need to  exaggerate a bit more, as opposed to a more androgynous character.


Not super-manly, just a normal guy 

I'm still developing the character, so all your answers are very helpful  Thank you!


----------



## jorinda (Aug 30, 2013)

In case anyone's interested: Here's how my character Aleeke looks now.
http://d.facdn.net/art/jorinda/1377868542.jorinda_klaatu_3.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11472634/

The choice of clothes seems to be okay, most people think I'm a guy. The most common guess is "you must be a teenage boy".


----------



## Azeri (Sep 21, 2013)

Speaking as a female wanting to go herm or androgynous, I was curious about binding big boobs.  I looked at T-Kingdom from the topic that led me here, but it's max size if 42.  I'm 47 (and a half) inches around.  Any plus plus size binders, or am I going to have to do lots of padding?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 21, 2013)

There are some female Furries with male fursonas. I think there's this female Texan Furry with a male fursona who happens to be a muscle-bound wolf.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 24, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> There are some female Furries with male fursonas. I think there's this female Texan Furry with a male fursona who happens to be a muscle-bound wolf.



That makes things easier. If you sew in tons of muscle-paddings anyway, it is rather simple to hide your own body shape under that. 



> Any plus plus size binders, or am I going to have to do lots of padding?


Maybe a tailor could make custom binders in your size?


----------



## Solyka (Sep 25, 2013)

When I put on my guy-swagger, all I do is simply 'walk carelessly' 
Long strides, loose movements, sit lazily etc.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 26, 2013)

Solyka said:


> When I put on my guy-swagger, all I do is simply 'walk carelessly'


In my experience, the less you think about how to move, the better it works ^^


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 28, 2013)

Flop your arms around a lot when you walk, do some pelvic thrusts when you're dancing, and then you should be fine.


----------



## Coyote Club (Sep 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Flop your arms around a lot when you walk, do some pelvic thrusts when you're dancing, and then you should be fine.



I'm almost crying from laughing so hard. Thanks Zabrina!


----------

